# A Portrait Of My Late Son, Armelio



## jamesrush308 (Mar 11, 2020)

He died at age 27 from Heroin overdose. A portrait to reminisce. I love you Armelio and your mother and siblings mourn you every day.


----------



## jamesrush308 (Mar 11, 2020)

This is based off of a real photo of my dear late son =


----------



## Devi (Mar 11, 2020)

Thanks for sharing, James. Sorry to hear how this happened.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 11, 2020)

Oh!  What can we do to help?  There are some wonderful people here for a great support group if you just want to talk about him.  We will listen and help in any way we can!  You and your wife are in my prayers.  I am so sorry!


----------



## Buckeye (Mar 12, 2020)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 12, 2020)

Very sorry to read this.  My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 12, 2020)

So sorry about this James.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 12, 2020)

What a beautiful, sensitive face your Armelio had.  An incredible loss to your lives, I'm so very sorry.  You're quite talented, you caught a special essence, one you knew so well.


----------



## Pinky (Mar 12, 2020)

I can only begin to imagine the pain of losing your son, James. May your heart heal in time.


----------



## Lee (Mar 12, 2020)

So sad this addiction takes so many young lives, the picture shows Armelio's pain and the struggle he faced. He is at peace now.


----------



## win231 (Mar 12, 2020)

Sorry for your loss.
Whoever did that portrait is very talented; he really captured the hopelessness & despair.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 12, 2020)

jamesrush308 said:


> This is based off of a real photo of my dear late son =


 James, I'm so sorry, it's not the nature of things, you're not supposed to lose your kids before you go....  when did your son die? How long since  he's been gone ?


----------



## jamesrush308 (Mar 12, 2020)

Pepper said:


> What a beautiful, sensitive face your Armelio had.  An incredible loss to your lives, I'm so very sorry.  You're quite talented, you caught a special essence, one you knew so well.



Thank you all folks. Yes he was a sensitive soul and very caring however struggled too much with depression and took the unfortunate turn to drugs. We supported him through his recovery but he had ups and downs like everybody and one day just took too much while we weren't there with him. He always had the sad look on his face but even through his sadness he was kind, gentle, and caring to everyone. He wanted to make everyone's day brighter even if his was so dim. We raised him well and I'm sure he would've been a great man today. He passed in 2009. In this piece I did myself I aimed to catch the hopelessness he struggled with all of his life. I pray now that Armelio can see us down from Heaven, and how much we all love and support him. We still celebrate his birthday every year.


----------



## Sassycakes (Mar 12, 2020)

*I am so sorry to hear of your loss. No Parent should lose their child. Sending prayers to your family.*


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Gardenlover (Mar 12, 2020)

The burden is great. Wishing I could be close to you and just listen.


----------



## peppermint (Mar 12, 2020)

I'm very sorry for your loss...

My dear Granddaughter lost her boyfriend 2 years, ago.....  He died at 21 years old....He never kicked the habit (If you know what I mean)'
My Grand is doing OK....She is a Nurse, she wants to help people.....She is doing well now, it was a very hard time for her...
I cry every time I tell people...  Be well and keep your son in your heart.....


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 15, 2020)

I also lost my son this way in 1999.  I had always hoped for a turn-around.  His death brought the end of hope - and that was/is still the most painful thing for me.  The portrait of your son is very moving.  After all this time, I still can't bear to look at a photo of my son.  I credit you for your ability to face your pain and channel it into something meaningful.


----------



## toffee (Mar 15, 2020)

very sad to read this -no one knows the pain until it actually happens in the family !


----------



## oldman (Mar 15, 2020)

I am sorry for your loss. It must be very difficult for you and your family. Drug and alcohol addiction has caused many deaths too soon. Once that stuff gets a grip on the person, it just doesn't let go. I also just lost a work friend to alcohol/drug addiction. He was only 41. 

I must say though, your son resembles Maynard G. Krebs. Remember him? Real name Bob Denver.


----------



## jujube (Mar 15, 2020)

So sorry for your loss, James.  Losing a child is an extremely difficult thing to do.


----------



## terry123 (Mar 16, 2020)

I always thought I could get through anything except the loss of a child.  Still think that.  Your beautiful son has finally found some peace.


----------

